# homemade water conditioner



## animaniac10

is there anyway to make one?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

if you let the water sit long enough the chlorine will

evaporate out of there, i dont know how long though.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN

if your water has chlorine you can use sodium thiosulphate (i think thats what it's called)


----------



## boozehound420

i thinks its 24hrs and the chlorine gets out, maybe if the water is constantlly being mixed and airated it will speed it up


----------



## Azeral

Chloramines cannot be removed by just letting the water sit. At least I'm pretty sure they can't.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

yeah 24 hours is what ive heard, go get a 50G trash can!


----------



## harrykaa

animaniac10 said:


> is there anyway to make one?


animaniac10,

Yes by letting water stand in an open container, you can get rid of chlorine.
But water conditioners do other things too.
Some waterworks add chloramine into the water, some add chlorine and ammonia.
Then you get metal ions from tap water too, like Copper, Iron.
At least Tetra's AquaSafe can get rid of metal ions and chloramine.

One other problem with tap water is its high pH. This is due to ammonia added there in order to kill bacteria. The pH of tap water can be as high as 8.5.
So you have to take of that too.
If you don't, be sure to enjoy the algae.

Regards,


----------



## doctorvtec

Chloramine cannot be removed by aeration as chlorine can.


----------



## mashunter18

Water conditioner can be made from sodium thiosulfate, you buy this in powder form, and mix the right amount.

Aquarium pharamacuticals tap water conditioner, dilutes the best for your money, and breaks the chlorimne bond.
Dr foster and smith carriies this product...


----------

